# Rookie question



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

I am wanting to start fly fishing for reds and trout. What wt rod/reel do I need. Also what is the going rate on these? I looked at a few at Bass Pro and they seems a bit small for redfish(i think they were a 5wt). I know nothing so and advice will be gladly accepted.

Thanks

DIve


----------



## texn8 (Oct 7, 2004)

*rod wt*

the 8 wt. seems to be the most popular size for the average 22-28" red. I reeally prefer to fish a 7wt. with a 8wt. line. Oversizing with one line size will help most begining fly-fisherman load there rods for a smoother cast.


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

for a great rod take a look a Triple Fork Outfitters thay have one of the best rods for the price. i have the "Lefty Kreh professional series" and Im very happy with it it cost $145 and i have a the Sage 1680 with the lare arbor its been a great reel. i cost $100


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

I 2nd the TFO rod. Lots of good places in H-town to buy them. Id stay out of the big box stores and go talk to the guys at Anglers Edge or FTU. An 8 weight is the way to go.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

Go see Andy at FTU or Mike at Cut Rate fishing , provided you're in Houston.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm in angleton, But I will stop by, maybe this weekend. Thanks


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

*Note: This is not a blatant commercial plug*

I like the TFO rods, and have a rack full, but FTU has an entry level outfit you can't go wrong with. You get a 5 wt or 8 wt, 2 or 4 piece rod, reel, backing, WF-F Fly Line, leader and travel case, ready to go, priced quite attractively. I think the 4 piece is $149.00. Get a few flies and your in business for less than $200.

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Like Chris said, you can't go wrong with that entry level outfit that FTU has. Also, do yourself a favor and take a few casting classes so you don't pick up some bad casting habits. I taught myself how to cast 16 years ago, and I'm STILL trying to get rid of my bad habits.

If you end up getting hooked on fly fishing, welcome to throwing your money into a black, bottomless pit. A really good saltwater outfit will cost you a small fortune, and you WILL want this eventually.

One of the ways I got away with buying a Sage Xi2 last year was I told my wife "But baby, this will be the last 8wt. rod I ever buy...SERIOUSLY!!!" Little does she know that I'm already looking at the 8wt. Loomis CrossCurrent and Orvis Helios sticks.


----------



## David Brock (May 21, 2007)

6wt for low wind days and 8wt for most days. If I had just one rod, it would be an 8wt. 4 piece rod makes it easy to travel.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

diveback said:


> I am wanting to start fly fishing for reds and trout.


Dive, if you live in the Houston area, the Texas Flyfishers have a Fly Fishing Academy that begins around the middle of March. This is a full meal deal type course that covers all aspects of the sport and can accelerate the learning curve. There is a class room portion and a "lab" portion. Go to the TFF site and the first topic on the front page is about this. Click on the link for more details. The web site address is

texasflyfishers.org

I hope this might help you out. Chris


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

2 piece 9' 8wt rod, g-loomis, sage, diamondback, st croix are common brands


and buy the gold g-loomis reel , it is made by shimano and for $100 you cant beat it.

buy good line , it's expensive, but good line will serve you well for years .........8wt saltwater taper or weight forward floating

asst of tippets

clousers
bendbacks
deep minnows
a popper or 2 will get you started

your gonna put $500 in a fly rig


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

TFO makes an incredibly good rod for the money, IMHO. 

two rods handle everything i hope to catch on fly....8wt for the inshore reds, specks...i would love to go lighter, but i think we have more wind than less....

10wt for the larger bruisers like the jacks, bigger reds, and bonito....

learn to tie flies, it is major fun. and even more fun to catch a fish on a fly you tied yourself....


----------

